# Aabc Results Are Up



## Aaron (23/10/05)

The trophy results for AABC 2005 are up at the SABSOSA web site. Full results will be up in the near future.

SABSOSA


Congratulations to everyone that got a place!


----------



## wee stu (23/10/05)

Congratulations to all the winners and placegetters. AHB members, take a bow :beer:


----------



## Ross (23/10/05)

Woo hoo  

Can someone place names to avitars please - it's a bugger not knowing who's who... :blink: 

Congrats everyone :beer:


----------



## neonmeate (23/10/05)

haha that was me 2nd in Belgians!
goes to show you can never put too many spices in a beer!

-Corin


----------



## Barry (23/10/05)

Good day
Due to a lack of imagination I call myself Barry.


----------



## Ross (23/10/05)

Barry said:


> Good day
> Due to a lack of imagination I call myself Barry.
> [post="84770"][/post]​



Top effort Barry :super:


----------



## pottsy76 (23/10/05)

i got third in low alcohol


stoked :beerbang: :chug: :beer:


----------



## AndrewQLD (23/10/05)

Congratulations everyone, I got a 3rd for my Weizen, happy as.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Barry (23/10/05)

Thanks Ross 
Congratulations to you and all the other AHBers, certainly many names and brewers that I know.
Must admit I very happy with my unexpected results.
Congratulations to Mike and all the organisers, judges and sponsors that are essential for these comps to run.

Cheers :beer:


----------



## Aaron (23/10/05)

Results have been updated with "Best Brewer of A Show", "Best Mash" and "Best Kit/Extract.


Well done Chris (Crispy), Mark and Jeff.


----------



## GMK (23/10/05)

Well Done Crispy..

Brewer of the Show at SABSOSA, and
Brewer oof the Sow for the Nationals...

Looks like 2005 is the Crispy Year :super: 

Well Done.... :beer:

Also - well done to all the other AHBers... Congrats


----------



## sinkas (23/10/05)

A big up yas' to Asher ann BigAL, for doing the Sandpeoples brewers proud!


----------



## wee stu (23/10/05)

Ross said:


> Woo hoo
> 
> Can someone place names to avitars please - it's a bugger not knowing who's who... :blink:
> 
> ...



AHB names I can recognise amongst the winners and place getters:

Crispy, SteveSA, Aaron, Kai, Ross, Barry, Asher, The Drunk Arab, Pedro/Gulf, AndrewQLD, Neonmeate, poiter? - and welcome aboard pottsy76.


Apologies to any I have missed - why not introduce yourself?


----------



## Kai (23/10/05)

yay!


----------



## pottsy76 (23/10/05)

thanx for that i never new this website exsisted until today and what a great site it is ill be around on here


----------



## Gough (23/10/05)

Congrats to all the placegetters, particularly the AHBers.  

Shawn.


----------



## Asher (23/10/05)

Niiice wirk Trash-Mash-Al....AKA.... B7. Pale Lager Alan McKinnon

...B8. Dark Lager Asher Mitchell Marzen 2 T.W.O.C. (WA)
sponsored by my local HBS too :beerbang: 

Asher for now


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/10/05)

Ditto. Well done AHB-ites :chug: 

Also a couple of Westgate Brewers did well too. (My former HB club). :beerbang: 

Didn't teach 'em everything I know. Maybe that's why they did so well. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## peas_and_corn (23/10/05)

Adding my congrats to the winners from AHB!! :beer: 

Will have a beer to celebrate :chug:


----------



## Stagger (24/10/05)

Got a 1st in the Pale Lager Craig webber Dortmunder Exp. 

Stagger


----------



## johnno (24/10/05)

Congrats to everyone that entered and placed.
Good to see so many AHB'ers on the list. :beerbang: 

johnno


----------



## Snow (24/10/05)

Wow, well done all you AHBers! Top effort all round.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Aaron (24/10/05)

Full results are now available at SABSOSA.

Once again congratulations to everyone that scored a place.


----------



## Gough (24/10/05)

Well, there you go! At least my Bitter was consistent :lol: It got a 4th in the NSW comp and a 4th in this comp. Close, but no cigar...  

Congrats again to all the placegetters, and thanks to Aaron for putting up the full results quickly for the rest of us.

Shawn.


----------



## Tony (24/10/05)

Congradulations to all place getters :beerbang: 

close but no cigar is right......... missed out on a place with my Aussie pale ale by 1/2 a point  oh well, will have to try harder next year.

My IPA and smoked beer fared about how i expected, they are not world class beers, i an very hapy with the Aussie pale ale, It is a nice drop.

The one i am worried about is mt Scottish 80/-.

It placed third in the stste and ANAWBS comps with fairly high scores but i managed to get the lowest score in the comp (40) with it :huh: 

Does any one know if we get judging sheets for this comp? Im not disputing the judges, just interested in why its score dropped so much compared to the other two comps it was entered in.

Thanks to all organisers and judges, It was a pleasure and a great learning experience to be a part of competition at this level.

I hope i can make better beers for next year now  If i dont drink em all first.

cheers


----------



## SteveSA (24/10/05)

Congrats to all especially Crispy, Kai and other AHBers.

Cheers to Mike and others involved in organising, judging, etc. :beer: 

Steve


----------



## dicko (24/10/05)

Congratulations to all the winners, placegetters and other entrants.
Thank you to the organisers, judges, and the sponsers.
It has been my first comp and I am pleased with my results.

Cheers to all,


----------



## Schooie (24/10/05)

Apologies to any I have missed - why not introduce yourself?
[post="84806"][/post]​[/quote]


One more here - I took second in British ales.

Cheers all,  

Tony S
Schooie

might have a beer tonight...


----------



## Weizguy (24/10/05)

Congrats to all winners, placegetters, and qualifiers/entrants.
A special big ups to the AHBers. A force to be reckoned with!  

I got a 6th with my 2 week old weizen. Not too shabby. Will be trying to perfect this beer during the warm months ahead with lots of brewing and evaluation (haha).

... Will hopefully time it (beer maturation) better for upcoming comps.

Anyway, in the end, I brew 4 me and not for comps. Hmm , maybe I _should_ brew for a comp... :lol: 

Well done again to all.
Cheers :beer: 

Seth out


----------



## Kai (24/10/05)

SteveSA said:


> Congrats to all especially Crispy, Kai and other AHBers.
> 
> Cheers to Mike and others involved in organising, judging, etc. :beer:
> 
> ...



Congratulations to you too, Steve. Looks like you came within a gnat's fart of taking best mash of show again.

...any of that beer left?


----------



## SteveSA (25/10/05)

The whole batch is left... except for the 2 stubbies that were entered and the one I tried on Sunday.

It'll be in the Xmas Case.

Steve


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (25/10/05)

Congrats to all winners and place getters.

C&B
TDA


----------

